# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  Wiring Clipsal Saturn Light Switches

## james.reid

Hi, 
I'm having Clipsal Saturn light switches - http://www.clipsal.com.au/trade/__da...1/W0000581.pdf - installed progressively through my home. 
I've had the switches configured such that when the switch is "off" the LED is on and when the switch is "on" the LED is off - done by putting one leg from LED in the 3rd terminal on the switch and the other to neutral. 
However, I've also got a couple of three way switches.  I'd gather that I can make the LED work as above by putting the legs of the LED across the two travel wires between the two switches, but that an extra load is required somewhere in the circuit since I've got low wattage globes. 
Could someone explain to me how this can be achieved? 
Thanks!
James.

----------


## applied

Assuming it's not a cbus system to make it work you need a single switched wire from the circuit taken from after the controller or light fitting somewhere back to the intermediate switch.
Also a neutral because intermediate switching with Saturn requires a intermediate controller to be installed and all the switches in that cuircit are push button type.

----------


## james.reid

Hi Applied, 
Thanks for the quick reply! 
Can you show me this solution as a diagram? 
Thanks!
James

----------


## applied

http://www.clipsal.com.au/trade/__da...1/W0000672.pdf
heres a link to the clipsal site showing how the controller is connected and your electrician will be able to connect up the lights in the switches assuming your using one because this is a very simple setup anyone educated in electrical wiring would be able to do it with what i have given you. 
You need a SWA and NE run to all the switches to power the neons.

----------


## james.reid

Hi Applied, 
I think the setup that I have got in my house is very simple for what could be done with the Saturn switches. 
The switches that have been put in to date have been used as a simple upgrade from some old switches that were in the house... remove the old switch, install new Saturn switch, with LED wired into the wiring at the back of the switch (ie no CBUS, no central controller!) 
I've attached a copy of the circuit that I'm referring to... there is an LED in each of S1 and S2 - I want both LEDs to be on if the light is off, and for both LEDs to be off if the light is on.  This can be partially achieved by putting one wire from each of the LEDs on Common Wire 1, and putting the other wire from each of the LEDs on Common Wire 2.  However, this does not work correctly if the light is low wattage. 
Hope this makes sense!

----------


## deryk

I had a similar request sometime ago for an elderly couple and achieved the result this way. 
Be interested to hear how you get on.

----------


## applied

> I had a similar request sometime ago for an elderly couple and achieved the result this way. 
> Be interested to hear how you get on.

  Thats the way we like it uhuh uhuh! 
the only diffrence being you need to take the switched active from the controllers NC contact so they will come on when the lights are not energised i am not aware of any other way to achive three way switching with the saturn series. 
James to get it to work will be more involved than just swapping them over you will need extra wires and if your particular model of controller doesnt have a NC contact you may need to get a electronic contactor and connect it to the lighting circuit somewhere and take the active for the neons from that.

----------


## james.reid

Hi Deryk and Applied,
Thanks for your solution... it looks great, but are you sure that it is possible to get a dpdt clipsal saturn switch (ie push button with the LED inside)?
I did a little investigation a while ago, and got the impression that clipsal had not made one... have you seen one / do you have a part number for it?
Thanks!
James.

----------


## applied

Clipsal 4061pbl

----------


## james.reid

Thanks Applied, but isn't the 4061pbl just a spdt switch?

----------


## applied

60PBBPL/GP plus the contactor I posted a link to.

----------


## Frankmc

Hi James 
Your idea of connecting across the strappers should work ok...The problem appears to be the load .....You say your using low wattage ?? im assuming your using cfl,s??...If so might need to add a dummy load across them...Im thinking maybe add a 240v ice cube relay across the load and hopefully that will allow enough current to light the leds...
hope that makes sense...
Frank

----------

